# Rare Breeds at Lancaster show



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

We had 100 birds in the Rare Breeds Pigeon Club meet at the 2,000+ bird Reading Pigeon Association show last week in Lancaster, PA.

Photos attached:
Champion Rare was a white Figurita
Reserve Champion Rare was an ice Srebrniak
Champion Color Rare was red South German Priest

Link


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't wait till next year so I can go again. I really enjoyed the variety of Pigeons they had even the doves.


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Show in Lancaster*

Here's a few more photos of the show.

Link


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

newday said:


> Here's a few more photos of the show.
> 
> Link


Thanks for the pics, What breed and color is the secound bird.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Is the first one a Tunisian owl?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

JT said:


> Is the first one a Tunisian owl?


Nope, Valencian Figurita. They look similar but Figs are very small and Tunisian Owls have a round head rather than the squared off skull of the Fig. Figuritas and Italian Owls were created from Tunisian Owls though, which is why they are so similar looking.


----------



## CheapPigeonhunter (Dec 25, 2011)

I was at the Show also but only On the 14th. It was an amazing experiences for me And all the different breeds of pigeons really surprised me. I hope to go again next year but to show my birds.


----------



## JT (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks Becky


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Rares*

The photos I posted are:
1. Champion Rare was a white Figurita
2. Reserve Champion Rare was an ice Srebrniak
3. Champion Color Rare was red South German Priest
4. Egyptian Swift
5. German Modena


Thanks

Link


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

i had a good time there with my old man ... picked up a few good birds and made some good connections for future purchasing


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

What birds did you pick up? I was tempted by some in the sale cage (one RT in particular) but did not buy any birds. Did pick up more feed and grit and thoroughly enjoyed the show!


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

wow the middle one is amazing.


----------

